
Understanding Event Driven Architecture - kiyanwang
https://hackernoon.com/understanding-event-driven-architecture-ub1k3umo
======
chadcmulligan
Images don't appear in safari on the Mac - the webp ones are displayed as
broken images, works fine on chrome (naturally enough)

